# Snow camo back pack



## coyotesniper (Feb 10, 2010)

Where can i get one?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Some military surplus stores will have some other wise make one out of muzzlin or white cloth with elistic around the side toward your back, then just strech it on the back pack then put spots of paint on it to break up solid color.


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

A roll of guaze bandages does wonders as far as a temporary camo. Also a black backpack and a can of white spraypaint can work. Pretty easy


----------

